# paypal postage & handling issues/questions



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i am going to use paypal for my online cart but their p&h set up is calculated on price ranges of order to equal the cost of postage so eg.
orders = $0 - $50 is $5 p&h
orders = $51 - $100 is 10 p&h and so on.

trouble is i will be shipping internationally as well as local (australia) and there is no way i can do on rule for here and one rule for the rest of the world. 

does anyone know with paypal if i can charge p&h after the transaction??? like if i had my p&h for australia but if someone in america buys i can add more to the p&h after the fact?? hope i m making sense. any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: postage & handling issues/questions*

No, there's no way to add postage and handling after the fact. Most US businesses either have a separate dropdown for local and international (with different prices), or have a button that adds an extra $X to the order for international orders (with a notice saying something like "Add this to the cart for international orders").

This is one of the many ways in which PayPal's shopping cart isn't a real shopping cart at all.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We have used paypal cart for years.. and no there is no way to have them add it.. I actually really like the ease of the paypal cart except for this.. One of the problems that comes up with international orders is that it really depends on where it is shipping to very much.. there can be a big differance in cost between countries.. We have a notice that the shipping caculated is for US postage and that we will contact them for the addition due for international orders. . We check daily and when we get a international order we just send a bill for the extra amount thur paypal and wait for them to pay before shipping the item/items.. Is it ideal NO.. does it work for us.. YES. We have never had a problem with not getting international orders this way....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would say use a different free shopping cart. You'll be glad you did from the start as your sales start to grow.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

has anyone used 'quick shopping cart' that godaddy provide?


----------

